# Teasing the confused dog...



## Zoopie

...is so much fun.


----------



## Polywoggy

Such a happy and friendly face. I'll accept his invite to play... let's go!


----------



## Zoopie

I take your comment as a great compliment actually. He was so traumatized when I got him. He used to have this perpetually sad and nervous look on his face.

Here he is on the first day I got him:





And right before they sent him to me:




So...thank you


----------



## Polywoggy

My heart just melted. He is gorgeous and looks so very happy and healthy. He thanks you!


----------



## Zoopie

Yeah definitely a happy hyper camper now.

Here's his proud/happy/content look.


----------



## +two

How many backpacks does he have!?  Which have worked best for you?


----------



## Zoopie

+two said:


> How many backpacks does he have!?  Which have worked best for you?


He only has two, but has tried three in the past.

The Outward Hound was the first one he got. We went throught it pretty fast. We mostly used it for snowshoeing. The plastic got weaker with the cold weather and people would try and grab the handle on top during expedition, hoping he'd lead through the rough patches. That broke pretty fast.

He has a Granite Gear (the red one) which is pretty though and roomy. I'd say that's definitely the best one we tried.

The blue one is not resistant at all, but was given to me by someone who lost her dog.

He used to wear one all the time. He's really strong and he wouldn't pull on leash with one when he was younger. It was like it gave him a purpose. He'd calm down as soon as he'd have the backpack on. Then I started using it only when he'd be offleash since it was easier to grab him when it was time to go.

He rarely has one now since he rocks at walking on leash and since he got much better at the chasing game offleash.


----------



## Damon'sMom

What a CUTE dog! I agree he looks so happy. 
He is luck to have such a happy home.


----------



## Zoopie

Stubby Holders said:


> Good to here that you are happy, What is the breed of your cute dogs?


Most likely a qimmiq.


----------



## Zoopie

I don't always tease him. We actually had a great day at the beach (it's a national day off here).


----------



## Zoopie

Currently reorganizing his plush toys!





(damn...I really need to clean under the furniture)


----------



## Canyx

That picture of him swimming in the lake.. It's like he's swimming into the sky!
God I love your dog.


----------



## Canyx

This is probably going to automerge... But I can't get over the vast expanse of (beautifulness?!?!)!!!


----------



## Zoopie

Thanks, Canyx!

And wait a few weeks/months for winter to get here. My playground gets even more gorgeous.


----------



## Mheath0429

Holy crap she's gorgeous!


----------



## Zoopie

Mheath0429 said:


> Holy crap she's gorgeous!


He's a male, but I doubt he'll get mad at your mistake hah!


----------



## Mheath0429

I mean he..... sorry


----------



## Zoopie

dog manipulation at its best


----------



## +two

Hi Dexter! 

Is his undercoat black? or... where is that black coming from!?!


----------



## Zoopie

+two said:


> Hi Dexter!
> 
> Is his undercoat black? or... where is that black coming from!?!


His undercoat is dark grey. He's a whole different color when he's soaking wet (on top of looking ridiculous)!


----------



## Zoopie

This won't last, but thank you Dexter for letting me work this morning:


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Miranda16

We have that pig! haha But he is gorgeous ... and the fact that his undercoat is dark grey is really neat. I currently have to perform surgery on our piggy ... because it is, at the moment a destuffing toy ...


----------



## Zoopie

He got the pig two years ago. Despite the slightly eaten ears, the pig never needed surgery. It's definitely his favorite too. Once in a while, he'll insist on bringing it for the walk. Which probably looks ridiculous, but it makes him so proud.


----------



## +two

So thats his favorite pig.  

I love Dexter more and more every post. And I love the photos... beautifully done!


----------



## Zoopie

+two said:


> So thats his favorite pig.
> 
> I love Dexter more and more every post. And I love the photos... beautifully done!


Thanks!

My next picture goal is to manage to have the camera nearby next time his favorite kid comes to see him. Dexter ADORES my students, but most of the time, he gets overexcited and just plays with them non stop. His favorite kid though? As soon as he sees him, he lays on his side on the patio waiting for the kid to use him as a pillow. Every time I go get my camera, they both move and get up though. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Zoopie

Before:




After:





But Dexter doesn't seem too ready:


----------



## Spicy_99

he so cute...^-^


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter got once again attacked by the neighbor's dog earlier.

He doesn't seem too stressed out about it, though.


----------



## +two

You are having issues with the neighbors dog? The little puppy you posted a thread about? I thought not a lot of people had dogs in your area?


----------



## Zoopie

+two said:


> You are having issues with the neighbors dog? The little puppy you posted a thread about? I thought not a lot of people had dogs in your area?


A lot of people have dogs here. They just don't take care of them. They either have big working dogs tied up 24/7 or small dogs who mostly stay inside.

My neighbor's dog is this really mean and vicious Shih Tzu. She bit Dexter hard enough to draw blood at the beginning of summer. She escaped from her house earlier and started running after my big crying Dexter. Of course, everyone watching the scene thought it was hilarious. 

I admit I kicked the dog a little bit. Just enough to scare her away for a few seconds.


----------



## ioreks_mom

dexter is gorgeous! it is amazing how his face really looks like a sammy in some of your pictures. it is like i am looking at iorek after he came home from day care on a rainy day! haha! i wonder what were the breeds that came together to create the qimmiq dogs back at the beginning?

where do you live (if you don't mind me asking)? i used to live in (very) northern ontario (we were teachers there) and some of the things you posted here remind me of that.


----------



## Zoopie

ioreks_mom said:


> dexter is gorgeous! it is amazing how his face really looks like a sammy in some of your pictures. it is like i am looking at iorek after he came home from day care on a rainy day! haha! i wonder what were the breeds that came together to create the qimmiq dogs back at the beginning?
> 
> where do you live (if you don't mind me asking)? i used to live in (very) northern ontario (we were teachers there) and some of the things you posted here remind me of that.


I still want to steal iorek (does iorek mean anything? I love the name).

I can't tell you the history and ancestry just yet. I'm waiting for some spare money to buy the reference book on that matter!

As you can guess by the financial hole I'm in, I also teach. I live in Radisson, a small community a bit north of the 53rd parallel. Where did you use to live in northern Ontario?


----------



## Carol Raquel

What a lovely dog!!! Congrats! He looks wonderfull!


----------



## ioreks_mom

Zoopie said:


> I still want to steal iorek (does iorek mean anything? I love the name).
> 
> I can't tell you the history and ancestry just yet. I'm waiting for some spare money to buy the reference book on that matter!
> 
> As you can guess by the financial hole I'm in, I also teach. I live in Radisson, a small community a bit north of the 53rd parallel. Where did you use to live in northern Ontario?


iorek is named for the polar bear king in phillip pullman's his dark materials trilogy.  i keep saying he is going to be an armoured bear for halloween... one day he will be!

my husband and i used to teach in attawapiskat first nations, ontario. it was an experience... (not a good one  ) 

is radisson in alaska?


----------



## Zoopie

ioreks_mom said:


> iorek is named for the polar bear king in phillip pullman's his dark materials trilogy.  i keep saying he is going to be an armoured bear for halloween... one day he will be!
> 
> my husband and i used to teach in attawapiskat first nations, ontario. it was an experience... (not a good one  )
> 
> is radisson in alaska?


Attawapiskat....sounds familiar. That's like lower west side of the James Bay, right? I'm upper east side (wow that makes us sound so much fancier than we really are). I'm curious about your not-so-good experience...do you mind shooting me a PM about it when you have a few minutes? I'm considering native reservations for next year, so I'd be curious to hear.


----------



## Zoopie

Poor little Dexter....


----------



## Tofu_pup

1. He is gorgeous. The scenery is beautiful. What a great combo. I am jealous.

2. What happened to his back? The neighbor's dog?


----------



## The_Monstors

He looks so happy and beautiful. Definitely was one of my favorite threads of today.


----------



## Zoopie

Tofu_pup said:


> 1. He is gorgeous. The scenery is beautiful. What a great combo. I am jealous.
> 
> 2. What happened to his back? The neighbor's dog?


Two skunks attacks within 8 days. All the washes and products gave him horrible fur in some spot. I'm just shaving those really bad spot to make him comfortable. He looks silly, but I didn't want him to get an infection or anything.


----------



## Zoopie

Shaving the clumps phase 2:



He's weirdly being a champ about it. I do one spot at the time, but still. I brought him to a groomer two years ago. Three hours later, she had barely managed to shave a few parts. And she probably had one hell of a headache from the shrieking and howling non-stop.


----------



## Zoopie

This was the groomer's 3 hours job:


----------



## Zoopie

I'm tired and hungover and trying to work.

And apparently, I can't count on Dexter for moral support.


----------



## ioreks_mom

i just want to snuggle him SO bad! 

i hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Zoopie

ioreks_mom said:


> i just want to snuggle him SO bad!
> 
> i hope you are feeling better soon!


My body got over it fast, especially with Dexter feeling extra snuggly yesterday.


----------



## ioreks_mom

a like button is really needed for this site


----------



## Zoopie

He's now sleeping on the floor next to me, surrounded with his favorite plush toys. Such a shame the camera is in the kitchen. <3


----------



## Zoopie

Now that's more normal rainy day behavior!


----------



## +two

Does he ever stop!? He is like the perpetual puppy.. all those play bows were cracking me up. I would never get any work done with him around! I think he would drive me a little nuts.


----------



## Zoopie

+two said:


> Does he ever stop!? He is like the perpetual puppy.. all those play bows were cracking me up. I would never get any work done with him around! I think he would drive me a little nuts.


He's much easier in the winter, since the sled exhausts him. And in the summer days, since the heat does not agree with him. In between those seasons, he's like that most of the day.

He does not make a sound when I sleep. Even if I do so until noon on the weekend. He's quiet for like an hour after the walks. That's about it though.

I live alone and he's awesome company. He's the best remedy to boredom, but yes he would drive most people a little nuts


----------



## BellaPup

I loooooooove him!!! And ya can barely smell any skunk anymore from here! =)


----------



## Zoopie

BellaPup said:


> I loooooooove him!!! And ya can barely smell any skunk anymore from here! =)


Haha. It barely smells anymore. It rained all weekend and I could randomly smell it a tiny bit when he was wet, but other than that, it's all good now!


----------



## Zoopie

Oh we're lucky to be so pretty:


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Motherof4

Awwwww I want to play with him so bad. He is really beautiful and has a great personality. So glad that you gave him a happy home.


----------



## Zoopie

I'm looking at old videos.

This is definitely one of my favorites.

Here's Dexter trying to eat flies:


----------



## ioreks_mom

iorek gives me those eyes all the time! i think i am in love with dexter!

that video is awesome!

...holy exclamation points... :S haha!


----------



## Zoopie

DANGER, ROBINSON, DANGER!






(Captain Kitty can be a bit too brave...or stupid...but then he almost looks bigger than the dog)


----------



## CoverTune

What a character!


----------



## Zoopie

.


----------



## ioreks_mom

love it!

(too short)


----------



## Slartibartfast

He has a lot of personality. Keep the videos coming.


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> He has a lot of personality. Keep the videos coming.


He had one hell of a personality until 2 AM last night. Grrrrrr.

And thanks. I was thinking all the pics and vids could get annoying.


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## ioreks_mom

i just want to kiss him


----------



## Slartibartfast

Is the fur coming back nicely? Can't really tell from your latest pics.


----------



## Zoopie

ioreks_mom said:


> i just want to kiss him


He just spent 4 days at the dogsitter, where he apparently had amazingly perfect behavior. I was proud!


And yes, the fur is growing back a bit. It definitely still looks shaven, but he's still good lookin'  You can see the spot on his lower back, although his tail hides most of it. Fur is short, but starting to get fluffier.


----------



## Zoopie

Here's the fur progress with the tail down:


----------



## +two

Zoopie said:


> And thanks. I was thinking all the pics and vids could get annoying.



this is nonsense. Don't you dare stop posting pics/vids of Dexter. He has a fan base around here.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


> Now that's more normal rainy day behavior!


I have watched this video several times and it always makes me smile. He is such a fun-loving character.


----------



## Sloth

Beautiful dog! I love the pic of him swimming out into the lake. And the "big snow country" pics...maybe I'm just being nostalgic, but there's something about a winter twilight that you can't get anywhere else. Gets me excited for snow!


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> I have watched this video several times and it always makes me smile. He is such a fun-loving character.


I can never stay mad at him for too long. Which is lucky for him.



Sloth said:


> Beautiful dog! I love the pic of him swimming out into the lake. And the "big snow country" pics...maybe I'm just being nostalgic, but there's something about a winter twilight that you can't get anywhere else. Gets me excited for snow!


I'm so mad this year. It's RAINING right now. In NOVEMBER! I mean....come on. We had snow in september last year. We need at least two big snowfalls and FAST so I can go sled with Dex.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I'm bored. Do you have any more videos of Dex? He's very entertaining.


----------



## Zoopie

Next time it happens: http://www.youtube.com/user/zoopie24323


----------



## Zoopie

Here's the story of Dexter and I's last hour.

"Hey, can we go walk now? I'm doing my pity face!"



"Wait a second...I'm confused because it's been a while, but I remember this feeling..."



"Hmmmm which way I'm supposed to go again?"




"OH YEAH! This way I think!!!"


----------



## Zoopie

"Duncan, Duncan! Look what I'm doing, buddy!"



"I know it's the first time this year. I forgot how tiring it was. We have to go up again?"




"Oh whatever, I'm not ready to go home yet!"



"On second thought, I think I'm exhausted. I'll have a satisfying nap and then I'll bug you to go again in about an hour."


----------



## Zoopie

I had forgotten how tiring it was. 50 minutes and both the dog and I are totally exhausted.

I was glad to see him so happy though. We had a rough week. He spent the entire night howling and crying monday. He looked in bad shape Tuesday. Brought him to a friend who massaged him and finally convinced him to eat something (caribou smoked meat!). When we got home, he puked the USB plug of my ipod charger. Poor thing. He never eats anything in the house, but it's possible it had fell in his toybox, since it's right next to my computer


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


> I had forgotten how tiring it was. 50 minutes and both the dog and I are totally exhausted.
> 
> I was glad to see him so happy though. We had a rough week. He spent the entire night howling and crying monday. He looked in bad shape Tuesday. Brought him to a friend who massaged him and finally convinced him to eat something (caribou smoked meat!). When we got home, he puked the USB plug of my ipod charger. Poor thing. He never eats anything in the house, but it's possible it had fell in his toybox, since it's right next to my computer


What's wrong with him? Was he sick because he ate the USB plug? I hope he feels better.


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> What's wrong with him? Was he sick because he ate the USB plug? I hope he feels better.


It was "only" that. As soon as he puked it out, his energy level went right up. The next morning it was as nothing happened!


----------



## Zoopie

Day two and he already knows when it's sledding time!


----------



## Zoopie

Exactly.


----------



## Cyric

This thread is full of fun. Thanks for the awesome read, pix and vid.


----------



## Zoopie

3 hours since we came back from sledding, yet....


----------



## Zoopie

At least they left me a spot?


----------



## Migizi

Wow, he is just amazingly beautiful!

I love all the photos and videos, so much character.

I just wanna give him a big hugg, he looks like a giant teddy bear!


----------



## Sloth

I want more pics of your beautiful dog in beautiful snow land!


----------



## Zoopie

Sloth said:


> I want more pics of your beautiful dog in beautiful snow land!


My goal for the weekend, if weather allows, is to initiate Dexter's favorite kid to sledding. I figure we can train a bit in the street and the next day, he can try the real deal around town. I shall then follow them in the car to make sure the kid survives. I'd get awesome action shots this way. I hope it works out this weekend.


----------



## Zoopie

But in the mean time, here's an old video of Dexter with his best friend as a pup. Leo would spend hours (I'd dogsit him often) napping on Dexter's back. Literally.


----------



## Zoopie

Proof of said naps:





Oh and it's almost rude to post this, as your heart may melt, but this thread needs a picture of Dexter as a pup:


----------



## Zoopie

I mean come on...seriously....


----------



## winniec777

Ouch - that is cruel! Such a cutie.


----------



## Slartibartfast

he looks sad in that picture when he was a puppy. He always looks so happy in more recent pictures.


----------



## Zoopie

Yeah, he had that sad puppy look:


----------



## Zoopie

Happier pic, just for the form!


----------



## CavallierFan21

My heart just melted


----------



## Slartibartfast

What breed is he?


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> What breed is he?


He's in the process of being registered as a purebreed Canadian Eskimo Dog with broken ears. I don't care at all for registration and the purebreed aspect, but a specialist took interest and is doing the process for me. Since they are close to extinct, they like to keep track of the remaining few.


----------



## Zoopie

Random nap:


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Sloth

Beautiful! Looks like you guys got a lot of snow.


----------



## Zoopie

Sloth said:


> Beautiful! Looks like you guys got a lot of snow.


Still not enough snow for me. We need more before it gets too cold for more snow!


----------



## Zoopie

Rough day, Dexter?


----------



## Zoopie

We just went playing for a short bit in the windy cold and why yes I take too many pictures of my dog:









And he's too happy to realize my hands are freezing:


----------



## ioreks_mom

haha! he looks very cute with the wind blowing his ears up!  he is also very cute no matter what!

he reminds me of iorek in the video. iorek runs like a lunatic like that in the snow too  he also stops to eat snow like that too!


----------



## Slartibartfast

He is very photogenic.

It looks like he caught something and is eating it at the very end of that video. What was it?


----------



## Zoopie

Yeah, I guess that's how his ears are supposed to be. Quite personally, I find the floppy deal more charming.

And it's not that he's photogenic. It's that I'm worse than a japanese tourist on crack. I take 40 pictures in a row and one of them is bound to be right!

He doesn't care for balls, so when I want him to run around, I throw treats in the snow. That's what he's eating


----------



## Zoopie

Here's Dexter allowing his favorite kid in town to be his musher:


----------



## Zoopie

Urgh. Huge wolf decided to take home in the empty yard right in front of my house. It was a fun sleepless night.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


> Urgh. Huge wolf decided to take home in the empty yard right in front of my house. It was a fun sleepless night.


Did you get pictures of it?


----------



## Zoopie

At such hour, in the dark, at -34? No!


----------



## Zoopie

I'm pathetic and adapt my spaghetti sauce recipe so the dog can share some with me safely. Nothing he loves more (caribou meatball included).


----------



## RacingRay

Haha, the video made me chuckle, what a great looking fella!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


> I'm pathetic and adapt my spaghetti sauce recipe so the dog can share some with me safely. Nothing he loves more (caribou meatball included).


How did you have to change the recipe?


----------



## Zoopie

No onion (not a fan anyway), went easier on the spice, picked caribou meat instead of beef since it's naturally tastier...little things like that = happy dog


----------



## stationgirl

OMG I'm in love with your dog!!!! I love him so much! Do you mind me asking where in the world you live? it's gorgeous, so much snow!


----------



## Zoopie

stationgirl said:


> OMG I'm in love with your dog!!!! I love him so much! Do you mind me asking where in the world you live? it's gorgeous, so much snow!


And he's pretty much in love with everyone. We worked real hard at the no jumping and he's becoming such a champ with it.

And we live south east of the James Bay, where paved civilization stops.


----------



## stationgirl

Is that in Alaska?


----------



## Zoopie

stationgirl said:


> Is that in Alaska?


Nope! See point A.






And we just had a great moment. The woman who had rescued Dexter is still a pilot for Air Inuit. We've kept contact through facebook and I've been giving her some news for the last 3 years. The plane was delayed and she was hanging out around town. I offered to go see her and Dexter. She hadn't seen him since he was 3-4 months old. That was a nice little reunion


----------



## Slartibartfast

Did he recognize her?


----------



## Zoopie

His usual reactions are always like this:

Kid: Play mode, always happy.

Woman: Unsure, needs to be won over. It can take a few minutes as it can take years.

Man: Unless you count a few exceptions, he'll hide behind me, cry and possibly wet himself, even after years of slowly trying to win him over.


When he saw her, he hesistated for about 5 seconds and started jumping around like a maniac.

I'd say he most likely did That or he felt she was so happy to see him it got him excited...but I like to think he remembered.


----------



## Sibe

Awww that is too cute! My husband is military and the couple times he has come home after being gone for months, Denali hasn't been able to contain her excitement at all when she sees him. Whining, jumping, barking and yipping, zoomies, the works. All while trying to lick him. Ears back, full-body wiggles. It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Zoopie

Best working christmas dog:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

What a beautiful Samoyed!! Sammies are one of my favorite breed and yours is just soo cute!!


----------



## Zoopie

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a beautiful Samoyed!! Sammies are one of my favorite breed and yours is just soo cute!!


Not a Samoyed....It's a Canadian Inuit dog with broken ears!


----------



## MightyAchilles

He is beautiful! Love the series of him at the beach!


----------



## hamandeggs

Zoopie said:


> Best working christmas dog:


Making himself useful, I love it!


----------



## Zoopie

It was the last day of school before the holidays, so we took the kids snowshoeing. They all agreed I should bring Dexter. He had a blast!


----------



## Sloth

Beautiful! I can't emphasize enough how I love the snowy wilderness pictures! He's such a happy-looking dog, too.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Your kids look like they are waste deep in the snow but it seems like Dexter is able to stay on top of it. Were your kids kneeling down or is Dex just really good at not sinking in the snow? I would imagine his breed in general is probably good at moving around in the snow.


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> Your kids look like they are waste deep in the snow but it seems like Dexter is able to stay on top of it. Were your kids kneeling down or is Dex just really good at not sinking in the snow? I would imagine his breed in general is probably good at moving around in the snow.


Hah! They were kneeling, taking a break while waiting for the others to appear in the distance:


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter and Shuk, perfectly happy playing together for 2 hours at -20!











And it's supposed to drop at -37 tonight. The walk should be fun!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

*feels dumb* I knew that. Now that I look at him, he really doesn't look like a Sammie. Anyway, he's a cute dog and sorry for mixing up his breed. *smacks self again*


----------



## Zoopie

No worries for the mix-up. I've searched for his breed for years myself.

And here we are, looking christmassy.








He's also been spending a lot of time with his new best friend, even starting to teach her to sled!


----------



## ioreks_mom

i love seeing new pictures  i love dexter!


----------



## Averyismypei

He is so handsome! So glad he's a happy man now


----------



## Zoopie

Averyismypei said:


> He is so handsome! So glad he's a happy man now


Me too

And he adapted to the -40s we've been having. It's like a festival of fuzzy. He almost looks fat to the unfamiliar eye. I love it.


----------



## Zoopie

We're not going to hire Dexter to sniff anything at the airport, I guess.


----------



## ks75852

Beautiful dog! Just adopted my second today..hope I can change the look on her face!


----------



## Zoopie

I left Dexter for a week at the dogsitter. He's been with me for a day, but he's still pouting and refusing to eat and only wanting to be outside.

I figured a 3 hour snowshoe expedition in the cold would help him get over it and bring back the happy face.


----------



## Freya

what a awesome and funny dog  hes very beautiful and corky. by the way what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Zoopie

It's a very boring Canon Powershot Elph 100. I so want a real camera. I basically just act like a japanese tourist on crack. I take 30 pictures in a row telling myself one of them is bound to end up okay.

And thanks. First day back at work today. Dexter shall be pouting until the weekend.


----------



## Freya

Zoopie said:


> It's a very boring Canon Powershot Elph 100. I so want a real camera. I basically just act like a japanese tourist on crack. I take 30 pictures in a row telling myself one of them is bound to end up okay.
> 
> And thanks. First day back at work today. Dexter shall be pouting until the weekend.


awwwhh, I have a nikon coolpix s3000. its alright and good sometimes but i find the video arent as clear.


----------



## Zoopie

Freya said:


> awwwhh, I have a nikon coolpix s3000. its alright and good sometimes but i find the video arent as clear.


That video wasn't very clear, but it's mostly because of cold, wind and snow. I'm sold on Canon. I so want an upgrade...the dog pics I could take....


----------



## Gigit

What a beautiful dog, goodness!


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter loves snacks provided by hunting season:



(and yes...I only give them to him frozen, for parasites)


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter has a girlfriend:


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


>


Very cool video. Dex is such a character.


----------



## +two

he is very . . . unique.


----------



## Zoopie

In a good way!


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter, recovering and getting his smile back when his girlfriend is around.

Mega awwww alert


----------



## BassetMixUp

That dog seriously puts a smile on my face!  Hope he's back to 100% asap!


----------



## Slartibartfast

What was wrong? What is he recovering from?


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> What was wrong? What is he recovering from?


A bad case of resistant salmonella which resisted the first round of antibiotics and ulcered a big part of his stomach. I lost so much blood....I came really close to losing him. He's a strong little thing, that's for sure.


----------



## eeloheel

I thought I had clicked on the 'random pictures' thread and was going to comment about how Dex has really taken up the whole thread, then realized I'd clicked on the wrong link  He's beautiful!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Zoopie said:


> A bad case of resistant salmonella which resisted the first round of antibiotics and ulcered a big part of his stomach. I lost so much blood....I came really close to losing him. He's a strong little thing, that's for sure.


I'm really glad he is feeling better and recovering well. He is a fantastic dog.


----------



## Toabster

Amazing the difference in body language from before and now! What a happy dog now!


----------



## BassetMixUp

I wanted to mention Dexter is my all time favorite name for a dog.  When we rescued our 1st dog in Dec, we called him Dexter for 4 or 5 days but it just never felt "right" so we went with Brighton. Mark my words, someday, I will have my Dexter!!


----------



## Zoopie

Such an awesome host....


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Zoopie

He's way too lazy while in recovery. 50 minutes of walking a day is borderline too much for him










It's making me crazy. I need to MOVEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## houndies

Stunning! Gorgeous Dexter! Amazing place you all live. Really has brightened a cold grey Sunday while OH watches Wales V Scotland rugby.... glad Dexter is feeling better
x


----------



## hamandeggs

But he looks so happy and pleased with himself, lounging about all modest-like. That picture makes me want to give him some belly scratches.


----------



## Zoopie

hamandeggs said:


> But he looks so happy and pleased with himself, lounging about all modest-like. That picture makes me want to give him some belly scratches.


I know. I also know I need to give him more time. I just tend to worry more about him than I do about me. He's usually so hyper and lively. Seeing him sleeps all day and struggling to finish already shorter walks just breaks my heart.

He's getting extra belly scratches and hugs though. He's worth I work on my patience.


----------



## hamandeggs

I worry more about my dog than about myself, too. Like, right now she has a gross pimple thing on her belly, undoubtedly the result of rolling on the disgusting dog park Astroturf. If it was me, I would ignore it until it went away. But since it's my dog, I'm like "oh my god, it might be hurting her, what if it's cancer" and so on. I think I feel that way because I know Biscuit only has her family to depend on for everything, so if we miss something it's like a betrayal by the only people she can trust.

Poor Dex is going to be back to his bouncy self in no time though! Just keep on spoiling him like he deserves! And in the meantime, you have a nice furry footwarmer to enjoy.


----------



## Zoopie

He has a new collar! Somewhere!


----------



## Zoopie

Mega awwwwww

Why so smart and serious, Dex?


----------



## Slartibartfast

How is Dex doing? I hope he is still recovering well.


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> How is Dex doing? I hope he is still recovering well.


Big increase of energy since Thursday. No word to express how happy it makes me.

Here he is, playing in the snow a few minutes ago:


----------



## Slartibartfast

That's great news! That's also a lot of snow. We haven't gotten anything more than some short flurries here in NYC. No accumulation at all. It's been a strange winter.


----------



## Zoopie

I'm sorry, but I really do have the best looking dog ever.










And the energy keeps going up in the last 5 days


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Abbylynn

I am so glad he is recovering well. I am glad his energy level is coming back ... that is a very good sign!  He looks way better too!


----------



## Slartibartfast

How is Dex doing?


----------



## Aayden

Awww Dexter is such a beautiful boy and so funny! If it weren't for the fact you mentioned his breed in here once I'd have thought him part pyr. He almost looks it lol. Hope he is doing better!


----------



## dustinshaw98

Polywoggy said:


> Such a happy and friendly face. I'll accept his invite to play... let's go!


Yeah, this dog rules!


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> How is Dex doing?


He's doing much better, thanks for asking. He had a bad case of the worms after the bacteria, but it's falling into place now and his energy is back to a solid 90%!


----------



## Zoopie

Here we are, as a proof we're feeling better, trying to look pretty for a treat.


----------



## Zoopie

I guess Dexter is getting tired of the snow. He's taking up sunbathing as a favorite activity:


----------



## ioreks_mom

i would love to lay down there in the sun with him <3


----------



## Zoopie

ioreks_mom said:


> i would love to lay down there in the sun with him <3


I laid down on the patio and used him as a pillow earlier<3


----------



## Abbylynn

Glad to see and hear he is feeling almost par.  He sure has had a long rough time of things. He looks just as handsome as ever.


----------



## Zoopie

Abbylynn said:


> Glad to see and hear he is feeling almost par.  He sure has had a long rough time of things. He looks just as handsome as ever.


He's definitely back on the right track He's been full of energy, easy to deal with (well...for him anyway), eating right, pooping right, playing right, etc... Best dog.


----------



## ioreks_mom

Zoopie said:


> I laid down on the patio and used him as a pillow earlier<3


this forum really does need a like button


----------



## Zoopie

We're in a good mood:


----------



## itsjustmebre

Wow, you have one of the most gorgeous and silly dogs I've ever seen! You lucky duck  I'd never heard of this breed before, but if they look anything close to what Dexter looks like, they must be gorgeous! I love his ears so much <3

~IJMB


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> We're in a good mood:


Wow! He is looking good for sure!


----------



## Zoopie

And let's just say he's back to his handful happy self


----------



## Zoopie

I bought a grooming spray for tangled fur. Work has just started, but we smell sooooooooooooooo awesome!


----------



## Zoopie

Ah those warm welcomes when I come back from work:


----------



## Zoopie

Dexter faking being insulted by all the snow:










Dexter not faking anymore:


----------



## Zoopie

Been a while!


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow! He sure is looking good!  Is he back to his normal self or is he still a little under the weather from his terrible bout of illness?


----------



## Zoopie

Fully back to health...No issue whatsoever in the last month or so. Back to hyper and overly happy


----------



## Zoopie

Interesting ear position!


----------



## Haruka

Oh my goodness what a gorgeous dog! And those pictures are absolutely stunning!

It brings such joy to know that you've changed this dog's quality of life for the better, he looks so happy.


----------



## Zoopie

Haruka said:


> Oh my goodness what a gorgeous dog! And those pictures are absolutely stunning!
> 
> It brings such joy to know that you've changed this dog's quality of life for the better, he looks so happy.


Thanks. He makes me quite proud with everything he has accomplished. An organization who saves dogs in Nunavik had an online article on him, but sadly it's in french only.


----------



## Haruka

Ah but I'd be very interested in reading it if you could tell me where to find the article! I live in Canada as well, more specifically in the province of Québec, thus french is not a problem for me!


----------



## Zoopie

Haruka said:


> Ah but I'd be very interested in reading it if you could tell me where to find the article! I live in Canada as well, more specifically in the province of Québec, thus french is not a problem for me!


I'll PM you the link then, fellow Quebecer!


----------



## Slartibartfast

It's been a while since you updated this thread. How is everything?


----------



## Zoopie

Slartibartfast said:


> It's been a while since you updated this thread. How is everything?


He's in top shape. Just got him weighted and he's at 68 pounds. Yay! We're on our way back home after a week back to civilization. I tried letting him at a very nice and qualified dogsitter, but he went into total panic mode. We even tried anxiety meds. He'd howl and cry non-stop if he was unable to see me, so I had to carry him everywhere with me. He'll be glad to be back home (and me too).


Here he is with my sister, unhappy about the heat and really looking huge:


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... he is looking great!!! It is good to hear from you. I thought maybe you were MIA like some others seem to be.


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## momtolabs

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Zoopie

I know, right?


----------



## Zoopie

Camping trip this weekend. Dexter really has a rough life.


----------



## Abbylynn

Oh my! Lol! A beach Bum!  ..... kidding of course! He is such a lucky guy. The story of your most traumatic terrifying drive to a vet will be burned into my memory forever!


----------



## Zoopie

Abbylynn said:


> Oh my! Lol! A beach Bum!  ..... kidding of course! He is such a lucky guy. The story of your most traumatic terrifying drive to a vet will be burned into my memory forever!


Oh we got a rough one sunday morning. He was hopping around in my friend's car and uncovered our fishing gear. Got the hook (and the big bright yellow jig) right in the thigh. We had to drive him fast to the garage (yes, yes the garage) 45 minutes spent crying and panicking in the back while we were trying to calm him down on the drive back. Some cutter and three strong guys and he got over it fast though.


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> Oh we got a rough one sunday morning. He was hopping around in my friend's car and uncovered our fishing gear. Got the hook (and the big bright yellow jig) right in the thigh. We had to drive him fast to the garage (yes, yes the garage) 45 minutes spent crying and panicking in the back while we were trying to calm him down on the drive back. Some cutter and three strong guys and he got over it fast though.


Yikes! I know ... I remember having to rush Benny to the ER at midnight to have a fish hook removed from his gums! My Sister's Son left the fishing tackle box and rod and reel out! What a mess!

Glad Zoopie is once again ok!  He is like a cat! He has 9 lives! Lol!


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## amosmoses89

I wish I lived someplace so pretty  My jealousy head is poking up don't mind me! 
I love all your photos keep them coming!!


----------



## xoxJewelz

Oooomg. He is sooo adorable, I just want to snuggle him and all that fur!


----------



## Slartibartfast

In that last picture, does his coat change color in the summer or is he just really dirty?


----------



## Zoopie

He's just wet. His undercoat is dark gray!


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Zoopie

It's been a while but we so happy!


----------



## Canyx

ZOOOPIEEEEE!!! Glad to see your posts and gorgeous photos of Dexter again!


----------



## Zoopie

Thanks....Life just got busy a bit. Dex is doing great. I'm a bit on high alert though, since here is what a neighbor had on his yard yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> Thanks....Life just got busy a bit. Dex is doing great. I'm a bit on high alert though, since here is what a neighbor had on his yard yesterday afternoon:


Oh Wow! Be careful the both of you.


----------



## hamandeggs

Zoopie said:


> Thanks....Life just got busy a bit. Dex is doing great. I'm a bit on high alert though, since here is what a neighbor had on his yard yesterday afternoon:


Is that...a wolf covered in porcupine spines? Yikes. Danger around every corner up there in the great white north!


----------



## Zoopie

We're used to the environment...always careful

2 more from this morning:


----------



## Sibe

Ouch! All those quills! All in its face and legs. Owwwwie.

Be careful!!


----------



## Rainbowe

Zoopie said:


>


I've been all through this thread and I'd just like to say you take exquisite photos!


----------



## Avery

Whoa, is that a trick of the light? Dex looks like he has red eyes?


----------



## Zoopie

Rainbowe said:


> I've been all through this thread and I'd just like to say you take exquisite photos!


Thanks. I do the japanese trick. I take 100 pictures and one of them is bound to come out right hah.

And he has deep brown eyes, Avery. Just the light!


----------



## Zoopie

Working on a bit of training....


----------



## Abbylynn

Good job!  It was nice to be able to see that beautiful canine in action!


----------



## Zoopie

Abbylynn said:


> Good job!  It was nice to be able to see that beautiful canine in action!


When someone moved in with me, Dex took the bad habit of being very annoying during meals. The guy had the bad idea to feed him off his plate for a few days and BAM bad habits wanted to stay. I thought it'd required more work to break them, actually. Look how good he is for steak and mashed potatoes already!


----------



## Abbylynn

If that is steak and potatoes ... excellent job!


----------



## Zoopie

Status of the dog: injured. He bent one of his front leg over a rock while running. Like badly. An hour later, he could put his paw on the ground and walk a bit, so it's probably not broken. Hoping for just a bad sprain, but keeping a close eye on him until I see how it evolves.

Here he is, trying to inspire pity (and it so works):


----------



## Abbylynn

Oh No! Poor guy must have about 15 lives! ............... Hope it is just a sprain! 

He does make it look quite painful in the eyes there.


----------



## Zoopie

He won't leave my side, but he's already starting to walk around the house. He should be whining for a walk in no time.


----------



## Sibe

Looks like also status: blowing coat. He looks a bit clumpy ^.^

I get so happy whenever I see this thread bumped


----------



## Zoopie

Oh yeah for the fur. I brush out a grocery bag's worth every day. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bear2010

He is just adorable,I love all the pics.Is he an Eskimo Spitz?


----------



## Zoopie

Canadian Inuit Dog!


----------



## Zoopie

Possibly enough snow for the sled tomorrow....woohoo!


----------



## Zoopie

It's been a long while, but Dexter has been in an amazing shape and as good looking as ever hah


----------



## Sibe

Dexter!!! <3 I've missed his fluffy face. He does look great!


----------



## Crantastic

It HAS been a while! Glad to see that he's doing great. Dexter is such a cool dog.


----------



## Zoopie

He put on some weight and he now eats without any problem. Been a while since he got sick


----------



## Zoopie




----------



## Abbylynn

Looking good Dexter!  Been a long time no see!


----------



## BellaPup

Yea! Dexter's back!! I missed Mr. Fluffball :becky: Cute as ever
Glad he's finally back on his game!


----------



## Zoopie

For the first time in 5 years, everything went great to the vet. Great heart, perfect weight (he gained 30 pounds!!!!), great overall weight.

but....we had to shave his tail. It got beyond brushing miracles and it'll too him good, but he looks ridiculous. It revealed the smallest tail in nordic dog history. Half-rat, half-dog, but just as charming.


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> For the first time in 5 years, everything went great to the vet. Great heart, perfect weight (he gained 30 pounds!!!!), great overall weight.
> 
> but....we had to shave his tail. It got beyond brushing miracles and it'll too him good, but he looks ridiculous. It revealed the smallest tail in nordic dog history. Half-rat, half-dog, but just as charming.



Awwwwe .... Looking good and as handsome as ever.  I am glad to hear he has a great health check up .... poor guy has had it pretty rough in the past.


----------



## Zoopie

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... Looking good and as handsome as ever.  I am glad to hear he has a great health check up .... poor guy has had it pretty rough in the past.


The vet was amazed. He was even easy going and let them check him up. Big change in attitude and health we'll say!!!!!!! But good lord he looks ridiculous.


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> The vet was amazed. He was even easy going and let them check him up. Big change in attitude and health we'll say!!!!!!! But good lord he looks ridiculous.


It will grow back in no time!  I had to shave down my white dogs once .... they looked like rats! Lol! In about 4 months they were back to almost normal. :/


----------



## Zoopie

Abbylynn said:


> It will grow back in no time!  I had to shave down my white dogs once .... they looked like rats! Lol! In about 4 months they were back to almost normal. :/


Oh yeah, I know. But I won't stop laughing for 3-4 months haha. It was much needed though. It was so patted down he was refusing to be brushed.


----------



## Zoopie

You can see the state it was in, and it was getting worse since he started shedding a week ago. It was much needed, even if not esthetically appealing hahaha


----------



## Zoopie

Can't....stop.....laughing.....


----------



## Abbylynn

I have to smile too.  What a cutie!


----------



## xoxluvablexox

I never saw this thread before but I'm planning on subscribing to it. He has to be one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen. 

Is he typical of the breed? I tried looking it up and I can't find one picture of a dog that I like the looks of as much as him. (Even with his rat tail  )


----------



## Zoopie

He's pretty typical of his breed, except for his broken ears. They are supposed to stand straight, but got broken at a young age.

The breed can be any color and I also keep him in a cold climate, so his fur can be more impressive than those exported south.


http://beth100.hubpages.com/hub/Dog-Sledding-Dogs-The-Canadian-Eskimo-Dog


----------



## BellaPup

Zoopie said:


> For the first time in 5 years, everything went great to the vet. Great heart, perfect weight (he gained 30 pounds!!!!), great overall weight.
> 
> but....we had to shave his tail. It got beyond brushing miracles and it'll too him good, but he looks ridiculous. It revealed the smallest tail in nordic dog history. Half-rat, half-dog, but just as charming.


Awwww...looks like he's saying: "you lookin' at my tail? You gots sumptin' to SAY about my TAIL?!" 
He's still cute as ever. But if it bothers you, you can always slip a white duster over it....LOL
<don't tell him I said that>
:becky:


----------



## Zoopie

Pouting because of the mix of rain and snow.


----------



## Abbylynn

Zoopie said:


> Pouting because of the mix of rain and snow.


Soooo cute! Look at those soulful loving eyes!


----------



## Zoopie

We're still alive and handsome!


----------



## Crantastic

Aww! Great to see new pics!


----------



## Canyx

ZOOPIE! Great to hear from you and see pics. Hope all is well


----------



## Sibe

One of my favorite threads. Great to have an update!!!


----------



## Zoopie

Yeah Dex is in a fantastic shape. Been a long while since he got sick. Switching him to a no grain diet did wonders. Still hyper and high energy despite being 7 now. He's a lot more social and a tiny tad less anxious too! And here he is dragging two kids in the snow yesterday. Let's just say he slept well.




















And I haven't been around that much because we got a gold mine opening nearby and we have to share our poor internet network with them. Let's just say it's a pain to use the internet in the evenings.


----------



## BellaPup

:clap2: YAY!! Zoop & Dex are back!! He's adorable as ever :becky:


----------



## Zoopie

He really is at his happiest in the -30s....


----------



## Zoopie




----------

